# slin - how to measure



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Hi guys so i have my slin ready to go and i have the slin pins like this:










My question is - is the 5 on the pin equal to 5iu of slin?

so is each line = 1iu???

someone help me lol

:laugh:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah 5 on the pin = 5iu


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

no idea but thought id come in here anyway so i can perve at you in your pants tiger hahahahaha :whistling:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers db, legend.

Miss BC if you wanna perv at me there are easier ways you know hunni... :tongue:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> Cheers db, legend.
> 
> Miss BC if you wanna perv at me there are easier ways you know hunni... :tongue:


hahahahha i bet there are :lol: be there in 5 hahahahahaha LOL

:whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

MissBC said:


> no idea but thought id come in here anyway so i can perve at you in your pants tiger hahahahaha :whistling:


Someones not gonna like that comment:whistling:


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

> hahahahha i bet there are be there in 5 hahahahahaha LOL


doubtfull, he lives in teh middle of nowhere where men are men and sheep are scared!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

danimal said:


> doubtfull, he lives in teh middle of nowhere where men are men and sheep are scared!


sounds like new zealand my homeland hahahahahahha

we always get the sheep jokes dam it!!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

pmsl

u guys :laugh:

ok so i just did 5ius sub-Q. ill wait 10 mins and take my shake which is 55g carbs coming from a mix of malto/dextrose/fine oats and 30g protein.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tiger81 said:


> pmsl
> 
> u guys :laugh:
> 
> ok so i just did 5ius sub-Q. *ill wait* 10 mins and take my shake which is 55g carbs coming from a mix of malto/dextrose/fine oats and 30g protein.


NO!

dont wait mate..

drink your shake, then jab your slin but do it IM..

then ideally eat another meal after, up the protein in the shake to 60g aswell mate

personally i'd sack the dextrose for WMS also


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

DB said:


> NO!
> 
> dont wait mate..
> 
> ...


Ok how come? is this a better method? I thought sub-Q was safer? im just going with the method my supplier gave me, im using boditronics mass attack as my shake.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

How come what dude?

IM? as its in and out faster.. preferable if using it for bodybuilding purposes..

there is a GREAT thread with some sick info from kingprop about how to run insulin..

cant really comment on the bodytronics shake as i dont know whats in it


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

DB said:


> How come what dude?
> 
> IM? as its in and out faster.. preferable if using it for bodybuilding purposes..
> 
> ...


ok cool mate ill check that now.

Ta.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Tiger81 said:


> ok cool mate ill check that now.
> 
> Ta.


No problems any other question just give me a shout


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

i thought that was cc's


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

sofresh said:


> i thought that was cc's


Give it a rest, no ones interested:ban:


----------

